# Spektrum Scroll Wheel



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get a scroll wheel for my dx3s, somewhere on Radio Car Action said i thought you could get parts for spektrum's.. i can't find any site for help.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Not exactly what you were looking for, but as an option here is an aftermarket aluminum one.


http://www.eastrc.org/shop.cgi/page=estorerollerbutton.htm/SID=1275662816.2740


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

horizon hobby has the scroll wheel, if im not mistaken if yours is broke they will send a repair kit with instructions for free. i found this video the other day


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

yep punky,call horizon,and they will send you a scroll wheel kit for free,done it!


----------



## Richie95 (Dec 5, 2009)

If you want you can send it back and they will fix it for you for free and send it back you up


----------

